# 96D Centurion with regular 96 barrel



## Fanofde4ever (Mar 18, 2012)

Any reason this wouldn't work? I know the Centurion is a full size frame with compact slide and barrel. Just curious if there was any reason the compact slide would not work with the full size barrel. In other words other than the .6" of length the Centurion lacks are there any other dimensions that change between the 2 barrels?


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I realize it has been over 2 years since you posted this so hopefully it helps. I have a 92FS and a 96 Compact, I have on several occasions put the 92FS barrel into the 96 Compact frame and slide and successfully fired several full magazines through it without a single malfunction. The compact has a 2lb lighter trigger than the FS so I can shoot cheaper ammo and have a nicer trigger too. I haven't tried putting the 96 barrel into the 92 frame and slide though, no real reason to and would make me a bit nervous having the barrel that far back in the slide.


----------

